# Will Dwarf Hair Grass do well in my tanks?



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I've been buying all kinds of plants that I'm told are lowlight low tech. I put the Dwarf Hair Grass in my 46g bowfront with 2*21 watt T5NO bulbs and also in my 20g with 2 15 watt t8's I'm ordering Excel and hoping to find a kit to test for more than just PH, nitrate, nitrite, etc. I've read conflicting posts on the Dwarf Hair Grass. Any tips? Opinions?


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

On the 20 try to boost light, acualy boost the light on both...,


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

james7139 said:


> On the 20 try to boost light, acualy boost the light on both...,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


How much more? I really don't want to get into CO2 range. I can use Excel.


----------



## Lugnut (Aug 12, 2010)

I honestly think think the Excel will help...Do you have a decent flow of water along the substrate?


----------



## misfit36 (Feb 21, 2010)

I tried DHG in my 35g with 2 18w T8 bulbs, I had no luck. It turned yellow and died out. I did not dose Excel however. Just my experience with it.


----------



## Hadouken441 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have yet to see DHG or most med tech carpet plants go anywhere without co2 and decent lighting. I was only able to carpet Glosso and DHG the second time around with proper equipment. First time wasnt so hot.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

With the Diana walsted method dhg grows like a monster


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff1192 (Dec 10, 2010)

I personally couldn't get it to do anything in my 90 when I was low light no CO2. Now that it's high light and pressurized CO2 it grows like a weed!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

IME you can sometimes keep dwarf hairgrass alive, but it usually doesn't thrive or carpet in a tank without CO2.

The best carpeting plants I've found to work without CO2 are Marselia minuta, dwarf sagittaria, Lilaeopsis mauritiana, and Helanthium tenellum (formerly Echinodorus tenellus).

I've kept all of those successfully in my own low tech non CO2 tanks. I can dig up some pictures of any of them if you want. Here's Helanthium tenellum 'red' in my own 46 bowfront under the same light fixture you have:


----------



## wpgtank (Mar 12, 2010)

I had DHG in a 21 gallon with 2X15w T8's with no CO2 added. It never really took. I still have some scattered remnants that will not die but they certainly do not spread out with runners the way other plants do in my tank. I add small amounts, 5ml, of flourish every few days with a 5% water change. 

I recall that shortly after planting the DHG had algea grow on it, a pretty sure sign that conditions were not suitable for its growth. The remaining DHG does not have this problem. Overall the algae is way down now that the tank is more mature and established plants scarf up alot of the nutrients and light. 

Perhaps someone else could weigh in on the effects of staged introduction. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

There is no water movement over the substrate. The 20g just has an oversized HOB with a prefilter. It's my soon to be shrimp tank. I guess I'll take the DHG out and stick with Pennywort, Java Fern, and Java moss. The substrate is Floramax and Flourite so anytime I disturb it the tank gets very cloudy. Hopefully the other plants arrive before the shrimp. Once they arrive I'd rather not have them exposed to all that while they settle.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Dwarf Hairgrass*

_Hello Dude. I've had this plant in my 45 G Tall low-tech, under moderate light for a couple of years and I really don't think it's worth the trouble. Actually, it prefers bright light as do most of the grasses. Found that out after I planted it. Anyway, there are any number of similar, foreground plants available that you can grow in its place. The stuff is hardy, but for me, it's extremely slow growing even with the use of liquid fertilizers._

_BBradbury _


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Im looking for a new carpet/foreground plant for my 54g corner with 2xT5NO above it. Low light, but I have compressed CO2 going which seems to really help a lot!

I am trying to decide which plant would carpet up under those circumstances - any input appreciated!!


----------

